# Film score orchestration book recommendations?



## Reaktor (Oct 11, 2015)

I recognize there already exists a sticky post for recommendations, but I'd like to get more-to-the-point recommendations. Simply Googling through books didn't reveal much which one could be the one I'm after for. 

Now I'm looking for a single "holy grail of film score orchestration" book recommendation for our local library. Currently only book available at local library is "Modern arranging technique..." by Gordon Delamont (has anyone read this?). I'm especially looking for something which would cover more of a composition than business side of film scoring / orchestration. Ideal book could be either an analysis of existing film scores (tips & tricks) or simply an ABC of film orchestration (unison & voicings of different instrument pairs etc).

Do you have a personal favorite you could recommend for intermediate & advance students?


----------



## ed buller (Oct 12, 2015)

unfortunately it is a rather neglected subject. Is it defiantly "orchestration " rather than composition you are after ?

"On the Track" Karlin/ Wright is showing it's age but well worth having





as is

http://www.musicnewapproach.com/#!film-music-book/c94z


Brian Morrell's books are great...and free...although there is a donate button you probally should use..

http://www.brianmorrell.co.uk/filmbooks.html



e


----------



## Reaktor (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks Ed, that was gold! The link to Brian Morrells books was *exactly* the kind of material I was looking for.

It's hard to draw line between orchestration and film scoring as subject, as they both go pretty much hand in hand, but I think someone might have written studies on existing modern/semi-modern material. I simply think that there are lots of cliches which professionals might be avoiding, but for someone trying to learn the basics those cliches could prove to be entries to more complex arrangements. 

Personally I was just studying Back To The Future III - Main Title (1:18 ->) to understand more about A/B variation of motif / melody. As a beginner on orchestration I rely too much on sequential notes next to each other and BF III melody just opened new paths to writing melody. Yes it's the basics, but necessary to comprehend at some level... and with source material / analysis it's easier to get hang of these simple ideas and how to use 'em.


----------



## ed buller (Oct 12, 2015)

Back To The Future 1 is available in full score from : http://www.omnimusicpublishing.com/

worth ever penny.

There are lots of books on film music. I have about thirty. Some have transcriptions and some don't. There are also lots of web resources too. However, if it's not the notes but more who plays them, then resources are very limited. Mostly because film orchestration is really in most cases an extension of symphonic orchestration.

As to cliches...yes you are right. There are lot's of devices both musical and textural that appear all over film scores. But i'm afraid you will have to hunt these down as they are spread all over the place. The web is your friend.

There are a few examples from late 19th century early 20th century that are worth in depth study. In Most cases DOVER have scores. You will find a lot of tips in.

Holst...Neptune: Classic sci fi. Use of polychords and mediant relationships. Orchestration . Think Birth of the twins/Darth Vaders rises.....Also Bernard Herrmann Day the earth stood still.....Holst is a blueprint for so much.


Stravinsky: Firebird .Magical Carillon. .......well Back to future for a start !.....Stravinsky's use of Octatonic collections and their modes ( both the one starting on a half step and whole step ) is a casebook study of so much action music.

Dukas: Sorcerers Apprentice: Use of Augmented and Diminished Harmony. Dukas's opera Ariane et Barbe Blue was a huge inspiration for Korngold who said "he had been living off it for many years"....

Copeland: Appalachian Spring: Pandiatonisicm and Quartal Harmony ..............Any western..John William's heartfelt stuff...superman etc....

William Walton 2nd Symphony...Uses of Pitch Set's and Octatonic Collections..................Classic Magical John William's...Hook...bit's of ET.....

Howard Hanson 2nd Symphony............Third movement is a good example of the fast String runs found in ET.

Stravinsky: The Rite Of Spring : The Sacrifice.........Dune Sea from Star Wars...

there's loads....and pretty much all you need to know about orchestration can be found from these sorts of examples . This is NOT however a game of gotcha...I am pointing at similarities in Orchestration and the Harmonic language of where this music comes from. These composers all drink from the same well....but manage to sound original still !...


good luck

ed


----------



## devonmyles (Oct 12, 2015)

ed buller said:


> Brian Morrell's books are great...and free...although there is a donate button you probally should use..
> 
> http://www.brianmorrell.co.uk/filmbooks.html



Hey Ed, thanks for that link.
Well worth a donation.


----------



## Reaktor (Oct 12, 2015)

Great advices. Great that you gave examples stated connections between composers and films. The thing with Googling has been that most tips & tricks & tutorials I have found have been unarranged snippets without clear context. That's basically why I was looking for a more comprehensive solution for local library, for kind of a starting point. Morrells PDF's seem to me like a stunning introduction to film scoring & moods with to-the-point examples, as they are well organized... so I guess I'm already covered, while library exactly isn't 

I actually avoided Mike Vertas Masterclasses due to being beginner/intermediate with music theory. That "Masterclass" title really threw me off. I'v picked quite a bit on chord-progressions over the years (well over 10 years), but have lacked skill on transcribing / reading and with basics of harmony. Now that I'v been listening for Mikes few free videos I actually noticed those videos could very well be support material for studying, as Mike has a great way of explaining things which might be hard to comprehend... I think I'll order one set later and try it out.


----------



## Farkle (Oct 12, 2015)

Reaktor said:


> I recognize there already exists a sticky post for recommendations, but I'd like to get more-to-the-point recommendations. Simply Googling through books didn't reveal much which one could be the one I'm after for.
> 
> Now I'm looking for a single "holy grail of film score orchestration" book recommendation for our local library. Currently only book available at local library is "Modern arranging technique..." by Gordon Delamont (has anyone read this?). I'm especially looking for something which would cover more of a composition than business side of film scoring / orchestration. Ideal book could be either an analysis of existing film scores (tips & tricks) or simply an ABC of film orchestration (unison & voicings of different instrument pairs etc).
> 
> Do you have a personal favorite you could recommend for intermediate & advance students?



Many film composers (Goldsmith, Korngold, etc) trace their orchestration concepts back to Rimsky-Korsakov. He has a fantastic book, called "Principles of Orchestration". It's 15 or 20 dollars on Amazon.com.

HOWEVER, the entire book is transcribed online with audio examples, _for free_, at Northern Sounds:


http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/77-Principles-of-Orchestration-On-line


This book is a great book for having a set of "rules" which will get the orchestra blending and reinforcing itself together. I would use this book as a reference, while looking at the above classical scores.

I also recommend Brian Morrell's books above, On The Track (it's a gold mine), and these arranging books:

Sounds and Scores - Mancini
Arranged by Nelson Riddle
The Contemporary Arranger - Don Sebesky

Note: I have read/use all of these books, so for what it's worth, I do personally believe in the value of all these books.

Mike


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 12, 2015)

best one by far imo is the smalley book.


----------



## Farkle (Oct 12, 2015)

Ah, yes, that book is great. I have Jack Smalley's online interview, it was great also.


----------



## bryla (Oct 12, 2015)

Yeah the Smalley book plus On The Track, Doug Adams and the Music of The Lord Of The Rings (has some excerpts of score) + all the JW signature and Omnipublishing books.
Henry Mancini and Lalo Schifrins book  has a lot of scores to study if you are into that kind of thing and The Complete Arranger by Sammy Nestico will show you where John Williams came from.


----------



## almound (Oct 12, 2015)

Have you looked at Peter Alexander's "Professional Orchestration" http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Professional-Orchestration.aspx or at his "Visual Orchestration" http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Visual-Orchestration.aspx video tutorial series yet? ("Visual Orchestration" not a book, of course, but I presume you are after the info. And from my experience, I can tell you Peter Alexander's stuff has the info.)


----------



## Anders Wall (Oct 12, 2015)

This might also be a great place to start.
Most of the books have already been mentioned, but there's some additional links and useful info.

http://www.artofcomposing.com/composing-resources

Best of luck,
/Anders


----------



## The Darris (Oct 12, 2015)

I can't recommend Peter Alexander's Professional Orchestration and Virtual Orchestration enough. Great resources from a very skilled orchestrator and composer who worked in the industry.


----------



## Reaktor (Oct 12, 2015)

All these suggestions have been extremely helpful. I felt bit nervous asking after something which was already as sticky, but opening up reasons behind suggestions has been helpful, so thank you all!


----------



## AllanH (Oct 13, 2015)

Thank you for the links to the Brian Morrell's books. This is one of the best resources I've seen.


----------



## afterlight82 (Oct 13, 2015)

The one caveat to most traditional orchestration books, is that they are generally designed to make things sound good in a concert hall environment. Whilst that can be very relevant in the studio in terms of balance, and certainly is excellent in terms of the instrumental ability, it can also be thrown out the window, both by necessity and for fun. No orchestration book will tell you to "do something in an overdub pass"


----------



## JPQ (May 27, 2017)

ed buller said:


> unfortunately it is a rather neglected subject. Is it defiantly "orchestration " rather than composition you are after ?
> 
> "On the Track" Karlin/ Wright is showing it's age but well worth having
> 
> ...



Does this book help write music exact thing for movie like some scene where happens some things this book tells generally rules how this kind things are scored? there is some common instrument combinations i know.etc.


----------



## agarner32 (May 27, 2017)

devonmyles said:


> Hey Ed, thanks for that link.
> Well worth a donation.


Some really great and useful stuff in his books. I agree, well worth donating $2.65 which is less than a latte at Starbuck's.


----------

